
Show HN: Radosgw-Admin4j – A Ceph Object Storage Admin Client for Java - okwap
https://github.com/twonote/radosgw-admin4j
======
okwap
I got into trouble when working with radosgw admin APIs, especially that docs
are a bit confusing and inconsistent with the code base. What I can do are
these two things: 1. Correct the section that ran me into problems 2. Code a
client library and hope that people can done their jobs more smoothly with it.

Any ideas?

